# BMW Explained: Adjusting your driving position



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6FboZHgQEY

Understand how to properly adjust your driving position as demonstrated by a BMW Performance Center diving instructor in a BMW M6 and these other instructional videos. The seat positioning instructions work in any BMW or any car for that matter. Use the proper seat positioning as shown in all types of driving.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyL-SjuJ8p4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYMOg22P6aA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmvoPh3EIsw

In a BMW, the seat is considered part of the vehicle's suspension. Visit the labs where the driver's seat is engineered for sporty driving.


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Tim.

I'd be interested to learn more about correct use of the head restraint please?


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you for the video! I really need to practice getting used to the recommended way to adjust my side mirrors...


----------



## 2016 BMW X3 (Aug 25, 2015)

pbjjj said:


> Thank you for the video! I really need to practice getting used to the recommended way to adjust my side mirrors...


When I purchased my 2016 BMW X3, I regretted not getting the Blind Spot Detector. Then, someone on this forum pointed out the proper way to adjust the side mirrors, and voila!, I no longer have any blind spots! ALL cars from behind to side of me are now effectively covered and in my sight. Here's a good illustration of this:

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/how-to-adjust-your-mirrors-to-avoid-blind-spots


----------



## Matthew424 (Aug 1, 2015)

very interesting...will need to modify my mirror positions. i usually just do the lean forward and quick glance over my blind spots right before executing the merge/lane departure.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

If one ever sideswipes a car in your blind-spot, you had better remember to tell the cop that you did "lean forward and look carefully" at your blind spots. If you don't look, you cant see, and mirrors don't cut it legally.


----------

